# One night of lodging on 7 Mile Beach 10 months out?  No availability.



## Egret1986 (Jun 15, 2016)

We have a week at Morritt's Grand for next April.  We're looking for a one night stay on or very near 7 Mile Beach.

Except for the Westin and the Ritz, the availability already at many places is showing "0".  We aren't looking to spend $500+ for one night.  Currently there are a few rooms available at the Comfort Suites.  I really wasn't looking to stay at Comfort Suites, but it's only one night and budget friendly.  Unfortunately, they have a strict cancellation policy.

Cancellation Policy: This reservation cannot be cancelled, changed or refunded. 

Is it really this difficult to get a reservation this far out?  We were going to fly in a day early since flights to GCM are cheaper for a Friday arrival vs Saturday arrival. 

Just wondering if more availability will open up in a few months.  Does anyone have insight?  I can't book the flights for about three more weeks so I don't want to confirm a reservation that can't be cancelled, changed or refunded at this point. 

Thanks for any input.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Is it because the other hotels have a 2 or 3 night minimum at that time of year or just no availability?


----------



## shorts (Jun 16, 2016)

Are you wanting to stick with a 7-mile beach location? Morritts will often have a pool side studio or 1 bedroom that they will rent for one night. I think it's around $225 (not sure). I don't know how that compares to Comfort Suites rate.

You could call L&M Reservation (Morritts)  800-447-0309 and ask about it. Enjoy your trip. When will you be there in April? We will be there March thru the first 2 weeks of April. Maybe we will see you there!


----------



## Egret1986 (Jun 16, 2016)

*Now that's something that I didn't think about.*



tschwa2 said:


> Is it because the other hotels have a 2 or 3 night minimum at that time of year or just no availability?



Normally, there will be a pop-up indicating that.  However, maybe that's an issue to look into.

Thanks!


----------



## Egret1986 (Jun 16, 2016)

*I did see availability for a Morritts poolside studio.*



shorts said:


> Are you wanting to stick with a 7-mile beach location? Morritts will often have a pool side studio or 1 bedroom that they will rent for one night. I think it's around $225 (not sure). I don't know how that compares to Comfort Suites rate.
> 
> You could call L&M Reservation (Morritts)  800-447-0309 and ask about it. Enjoy your trip. When will you be there in April? We will be there March thru the first 2 weeks of April. Maybe we will see you there!



We've never been to Grand Cayman.  We are renting a car for the week.  I just thought that staying at 7 Mile Beach could solve some issues.  1) Travel days are hard.  By the time that you get to your destination, you're frazzled. 2) The whole left-hand side of the road driving, on top of being tired and unfamiliar with everything would be eased if we only had a short trip to our accommodations.  3) My husband's anxiety about driving in unfamiliar places would also be eased somewhat by a good night's sleep and the ability to get our bearings before taking off for the East end.  

Before I started considering arriving a day early and staying for a night at 7 Mile Beach, I had already made a car rental reservation for seven days to be picked up at the airport.

I saw today that cars can be rented with steering either on the left or right of the vehicle.  For the novice driver in Grand Cayman, what's the opinion on which to rent?  Maybe that's much ado about nothing.

I also wonder if we should just take a taxi to 7 Mile Beach and start a car rental the following day.

We'll be arriving the weekend of Easter as you are leaving. That sounds fantastic to be on vacation in paradise for that length of time.  Wowza!  It sounds like you really like GC.  I just saw a recent bulk bank at Morritt's Grand for 2018 and was wondering if I should go ahead and lock in some prime time for the following year. 

I have been looking at and researching Grand Cayman for several years.  It's finally happening and we're both very excited.


----------



## RNCollins (Jun 17, 2016)

Egret1986 said:


> 2) The whole left-hand side of the road driving, on top of being tired and unfamiliar with everything would be eased if we only had a short trip to our accommodations.  3) My husband's anxiety about driving in unfamiliar places would also be eased somewhat by a good night's sleep and the ability to get our bearings before taking off for the East end.
> 
> I saw today that cars can be rented with steering either on the left or right of the vehicle.  For the novice driver in Grand Cayman, what's the opinion on which to rent?  Maybe that's much ado about nothing.



I didn't have any problems at all driving on the left.  Our car had the steering wheel on the right.  It helps having a navigator (in my case it was my Mom) to remind you to stay left.  The trickiest are the roundabouts.

As for hotels, have you looked into Sunshine Suites?  It is close to the Westin (across the road I think).  If I remember correctly there is also a diner-type restaurant nearby.
http://sunshinesuites.com


----------



## shorts (Jun 17, 2016)

Egret1986 said:


> We've never been to Grand Cayman.  We are renting a car for the week.  I just thought that staying at 7 Mile Beach could solve some issues.  1) Travel days are hard.  By the time that you get to your destination, you're frazzled. 2) The whole left-hand side of the road driving, on top of being tired and unfamiliar with everything would be eased if we only had a short trip to our accommodations.  3) My husband's anxiety about driving in unfamiliar places would also be eased somewhat by a good night's sleep and the ability to get our bearings before taking off for the East end.
> 
> Before I started considering arriving a day early and staying for a night at 7 Mile Beach, I had already made a car rental reservation for seven days to be picked up at the airport.
> 
> ...



It's a shame we will miss seeing you. And yes, we love Grand Cayman! We have been owners since 1994 and go every year. Being from Indiana, we like to escape the cold! Now that the resort doesn't have the 1 in 4 rule restriction it had with RCI, if you have a chance to book either the Grand or the Londoner for 2018, I wouldn't hesitate. Those would guarantee you an ocean front unit.

My husband likes to drive the right hand car as that seems to help remind him more to keep left. Once we get out to the East End we don't usually venture back into Georgetown unless it's a trip to the brewery. :whoopie:  Of course being your first visit you may want to do some site-seeing in town but be sure to check the cruise ship schedule first. Another option is the tour the resort offers that takes you downtown. It's very reasonable, hits most of the attractions and you don't have to worry about driving and parking. 

There are lots of things to see and do in one weeks time but if you think you are going to return the following year you can save some things for then. That way you can relax more and have some more beach/pool time. If you snorkel, it's just great right there in front of the resort! Let me know if I can be of any further help. Have a great trip!


----------



## JKL (Sep 18, 2016)

*One Night Stay*

I booked a one night stay in the Riviera for $147 Canadian exclusive of taxes but still the best cost just for one night.:zzz:


----------



## JKL (Nov 6, 2016)

Well, that got cancelled on us through booking.com!!!!!


----------



## LisaRex (Nov 8, 2016)

Are you traveling the week of Easter (April 16th, 2017)?  If so, the weeks before and after are heavy Spring Break weeks.  As others opined, hotels might be implementing a 2 or 3 day minimum stay.  To check, instead of putting in just the date of your stay, add another day.  If it comes back with 0 results, put in another day.  That'll show you if they are holding back inventory.


----------



## smileyface (Jan 17, 2017)

we own timeshare at the Grand Caymanian Resort and they rent out to the airlines staff. you can check with them at reservations@grandcaymanian.ky.  You will be a 5 min. drive to the heart of 7 Mile Beach. the resort is located on the North Sound, which is right across from 7 Mile Beach and right next door to the 18 hole golf corse.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 17, 2017)

smileygirl said:


> we own timeshare at the Grand Caymanian Resort and they rent out to the airlines staff. you can check with them at reservations@grandcaymanian.ky.  You will be a 5 min. drive to the heart of 7 Mile Beach. the resort is located on the North Sound, which is right across from 7 Mile Beach and right next door to the 18 hole golf corse.



Thank you for the info.  Our plans are set and we won't be staying on 7 Mile Beach now.


----------

